

Is an Incubator Right for Me? - netmau5
http://blog.sparkmuse.com/is-an-incubator-right-for-me

======
pedalpete
I find the title misleading. 'Is an incubator right for me?' leads me to
believe this is going to discuss what types of people or characteristics are
ideal or not for a person to join an incubator.

The article doesn't answer the question of 'me', it just points out the
reasons incubators exist and what they can do for you.

